# Forward stance with canted footbeds



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I havent been able to find much info about this from the goog. Can anyone share some general rules?


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Alpine guys with their extreme foward stance all have adjustable canting in their fancy bindings, so canting has benefits in foward stance as well. 

Bomber Online

I used to a be foward stance guy for decades. +30 +15.
Its only in the past decade that I went duck (+15, -9) and never looked back.
Its easier to carve with foward stance, but duck is so much less fatiguing and its easier to switch, freestyle, etc.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

bntran02 said:


> I havent been able to find much info about this from the goog. Can anyone share some general rules?


Definitely... people on BOL have been riding 3 degree cants on both feet for over a decade now. The Trench Digger Bindings come in any combination of 0,3,6 degree cants. Typically people ride even cants (0,0 or 3,3)... or with a higher cant in the back (0,3 or 3,6) to shift their weight forward (helps you initiate your carves quicker)... but again... 3,3 is the most common from what I remember.

Forward stances as mentioned forward stances are superior for carving... but make it a bit harder to ride switch or absorb bigger landings as you angles creep up - I've ridden switch and landed a small 20 ft jumps with my angles at 55/50 - I would NOT recommend it unless you are really bored like me . Although looking at the current top level Boardercross riders... they are all forward stances and are hitting big jumps too...






I currently ride 15,-12 or 15,-15 on my park board and ride like 18,6 on my freeride board. As you move your angles forward you are going to using your toe/heel movements less and more hip/knee movements.


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Definitely... people on BOL have been riding 3 degree cants on both feet for over a decade now. The Trench Digger Bindings come in any combination of 0,3,6 degree cants. Typically people ride even cants (0,0 or 3,3)... or with a higher cant in the back (0,3 or 3,6) to shift their weight forward (helps you initiate your carves quicker)... but again... 3,3 is the most common from what I remember.


Hm... I might want to try this combo canting. I just came back from a trip and did a little playing around to find my comfort zone. I've tried a few different combinations and have so far landed at 27/9 with 2.5 canting on both sides. I tried 27/12 with 5.0 canting but it felt like my back leg had hit a wall that prevented me from swinging by back leg around. I'll have to do a little more playing around though. I'd like to eventually go more forward and become more carve oriented.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

